# I need a place in Abu Dhabi



## masonskids (Feb 7, 2014)

I am looking for a private apartment to rent for 2 nights, (Feb 20, and Feb 21) somewhere on Yas Island or close to it. My wife and I will be visiting from Bahrain to see the Rolling Stones concert and are on a budget. I am also willing to pay for private transport. Please let me know if anyone knows someone that can help us out.

Any tips on cheap accomodation on or near Yas Island would be appreciated. This will be our first visit to Abu Dhabi.

Cheers!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

you cannot rent a private apartment, its illegal. you must go into a hotel, look at the hotels on yas island but i suspect they are all booked... then look to the new premier inn at the airport, or the novotel/ibis hotel on 30th or larabia apartments in mohd. bin zayed city or holiday inn in town or raha beach hotel all close by.


----------



## masonskids (Feb 7, 2014)

busybee2 said:


> you cannot rent a private apartment, its illegal. you must go into a hotel, look at the hotels on yas island but i suspect they are all booked... then look to the new premier inn at the airport, or the novotel/ibis hotel on 30th or larabia apartments in mohd. bin zayed city or holiday inn in town or raha beach hotel all close by.


Thanks Busybee. I have found someone that is offering me a room in their flat on Al Raha Beach. My next question is due to the extreme traffic going on and off the island before and after the Rolling Stones concert, would it be possible to hire a boat to give us a ride from Al Raha Beach to someone on Yas that is within walking distance of Du Areana and then back again after the concert?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

masonskids said:


> Thanks Busybee. I have found someone that is offering me a room in their flat on Al Raha Beach. My next question is due to the extreme traffic going on and off the island before and after the Rolling Stones concert, would it be possible to hire a boat to give us a ride from Al Raha Beach to someone on Yas that is within walking distance of Du Areana and then back again after the concert?


no you wont be able to hire a boat they do not do water taxis here.


----------

